# CPU315-2DP und ET 200L über Profibus verbinden



## meisterschaf (22 April 2010)

Hi,
dies ist mein erster Versuch eine Profibusverbindung aufzubauen, daher bitte ich mögliches Unwissen zu entschuldigen.

Ich versuche derzeit eine CPU315-DP (315-2AF02-0AB0) mit einer ET200L (133-1BL00-0XB0) über Profibus miteinander zu verbinden. 
Habe bereits nach den Unterlagen aus dem Internet versucht, die Kommunikation über die DP-Send/DP-Recive-Bausteine zu Programmieren, aber dies funktionierte nicht.
Derzeit melden CPU und ET200L keine Busfehler. Sind die beiden DP-Bausteine Programmiert lässt sich die SPS nicht mehr starten, bleibt im Stop-Modus stehen und meldet SF.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!?

MfG


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2010)

DP_SEND/DP_RECV werden verwendet für DP über ein CP342-5.
Wenn Du den on-board DP Schnittstelle in den 315-2DP CPU verwendst, dann kannst Du einfach die E/A von den ET200L direkt Adressieren.

Herauszufinden warum den CPU in STOP geht, ist eine gute Übung für dich.
Hinweiss: Diagnose Puffer.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (22 April 2010)

*Diagnosepuffer*

Lies doch mal deinen Diagnosepuffer aus. Der sagt dir welcher Fehler-OB aufgerufen wird,den du dann in deine CPU lädst. Dann geht die cPU zumindest nicht mehr in Stop.


----------



## Rudi (22 April 2010)

Wie Jesper MP bereits gesagt hat, die Bausteine brauchst Du nicht !
Nur in der HW-Config entsprechende Teilnehmer eintragen und schon muss alles gehen. Die Adressen bekommst Du angezeigt.


----------



## meisterschaf (24 April 2010)

Danke, habt recht gehabt, es funktioniert!!!!


----------

